# Wearing This Poljot All Week!



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I know which watch I'll be wearing this Friday









http://www.watchart.org/fridaywatchwear.htm

This new Poljot arrived in the post on Monday. Unfortunately the hot weather and the leather strap is not a good combination







One of those Nato straps may be the answer?

cheers,

Alexus


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice too. I've not seen an Aviator like that one before.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is nice indeed.....Ive really got a 'thing' for Poljots at the moment, they are such good value for money, great styling and build quality IMO.









I really fancy a 'big Flight' like the one in the photo gallery, Ive also aquired a few watches 'on the sly' lately, as well as the Omega, so Im holding myself in check..









Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice Aviator Alexus, sorry about the hot weather. Not much of a summer in the UK again.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice unusual design Alexus. I've not seen that one before







.

I've rotted a couple of leather straps, already, this year. Nasty acid sweat and high humidity







.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Hard to find - yes. I've not been able to locate another like it.

I'm very happy with the elliptical design on the dial of this model. Simple but effective! Poljot seem to have won accord with many members.

I would also like an Alarm like the one posted by Jason. Very cool. Will have to wait though, until after my first Accutron arrives!!!!

Cheers,

Alexus


----------

